# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Virtual Assistant, Inbenta Technologies Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Inbenta Technologies Inc.

inbenta.com/en/products/chatbot

facebook.com/inbentachatbot

----------


## Airicist

How does it work? Intelligent self-service search

Published on May 7, 2015




> Discover how the Inbenta AI-Powered, Intelligent search works to improve your customer service.

----------


## Airicist

Inbenta Facebook Messenger Chatbot

Published on May 17, 2016




> With Inbenta, businesses can now launch a Facebook Chatbot that connects directly with their existing Knowledge Base. Now, customers can have a conversation with a businesses Chatbot, always receive an instant reply and most importantly, receive an answer to their question that actually makes sense.

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to chatbots for enterprise

Published on Aug 17, 2016




> With Inbenta, businesses can launch chatbots that not only connect directly with their existing Knowledge Base to produce highly relevant answers to user questions, but also carries out transactions quickly and seamlessly. Routine tasks like resetting passwords, checking an account balance or browsing a menu can be done all in one chat box.

----------


## Airicist

Inbenta chatbot video

Published on Apr 11, 2017




> An introduction to the Inbenta chatbot and information about the kind of customisation you can choose to make your bot unique and perfect for your business.

----------


## Airicist

Veronica: How does a chatbot work?

Published on Sep 5, 2017




> Inbenta creates chatbots that understand customer questions through the power of natural language processing. Businesses can easily have their own chatbot on their website, Facebook Messenger or Skype. All you need is an existing FAQ section or Knowledge Base.

----------

